# Oberon Dragonfly Pond cover questions...



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I apologize for asking this but I did try to research it first and that just gives me conflicting information, so I have no choice.

What does the (now) dragonfly pond cover look like? Is there a frog on it or not? Also read something about no closure button or something. 

I have ordered one already and it should be here tomorrow, but some of the posts are making me nervous. I really just wanted what I saw in the picture....one with a frog AND a dragonfly button for closure.

Thank you for any information you can give me on this subject.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I ordered mine for K2 in June 09 and it had the frog and the dragonfly button w/wraparound leather thong.  I don't know if anything has changed since then.  Hope this helps!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

It should be the one with the frog on it.  I had not heard of any issue with the button.  I specifically ordered the design NOT on the website when I got mine in Novemeber.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you!

So you custom ordered one without the frog then I was so confused when I read that. I thought, "how could they sell you something that ISN'T pictured!" Thank goodness. =) Honestly, dont' care much about the frog, but definately want a button for closure. (not sure where I read that one)


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

908tracy said:


> So you custom ordered one without the frog then I was so confused when I read that.


Not really. If you read the FAQs, it says to ask them about older designs you no longer see, sometimes it is possible to still make them. I emailed and asked about the older dragonfly cover with no frog and was told they could make it for me. Nothing is hurt if you ask, the worst they can do is tell me no (and if that had been the case, I would have just waited for a used version to come up since I like the no frog version better)


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

raven,

Oh I see!!! I am still quite the newbie in all of this and that explains the "older vs newer" posts I was seeing. I just jumped right on that Oberon cover as soon as I ordered my kindle. Had no idea about emailing for anything other than what pictures they show. Thanks so much!


----------



## Terri6270 (Jan 7, 2010)

I would love to see a picture of the older design if anyone has one to post! Thanks!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Terri6270 said:


> I would love to see a picture of the older design if anyone has one to post! Thanks!


me too


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

it would be interesting to see that, yes.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

908tracy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> So you custom ordered one without the frog then I was so confused when I read that. I thought, "how could they sell you something that ISN'T pictured!" Thank goodness. =) Honestly, dont' care much about the frog, but definately want a button for closure. (not sure where I read that one)


lol


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Terri6270 said:


> I would love to see a picture of the older design if anyone has one to post! Thanks!


What's the big difference?


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's a picture of the old dragonfly pond.


----------



## Terri6270 (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe it's just my computer, but I'm not seeing the picture.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Oops...sorry, forgot to paste the link:

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/kdbabin/Kindle%20Case/Oberon%20cover/Dragonfly1.jpg


----------



## Terri6270 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the pic! That's really pretty!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I recently got the old style and it is a bit different from the one posted above, it doesn't have as much space around the actual design.


----------



## Terri6270 (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh I like this version without as much space around it!


----------

